# need a tool that can reconnect automatically



## happy17292 (Dec 15, 2012)

is there any tool/software which could automatically reconnect to internet in case the connection is lost?

so i could just turn off the monitor and leave my PC to download stuff for hours without checking network status every half an hour.

i am using BSNL UE100 prithvi data card. and it disconnects 6-7 times in a day


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2012)

Use an AHK script.. although you will have to make it yourself.. I can help if you want..
But still, look for alternatives and use it for last resort..


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 15, 2012)

<snip>


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2012)

there is a software that i used some time ago which has the ability to execute certain tasks including running executable file types when a certain condition is satisfied.in my case it was 2-8AM bsnl free time downloading & issue was related to loose telephone wire outside room which cause disconnection even with a slight movement(wind etc).i was dl some big files & to prevent this i set software to play a music file as soon as network usage drops below 70% of 2mbps with 60 sec countdown so effectively it works like a alarm whenever connection was dropped & network usage drops to zero since downloading stopped.you may set it to run an exe/bat file to reconnect your connection instead of playing audio file or you can use audio file to act like an alarm to notify you of disconnection.
*www.bitdreamers.com/products/timecomx


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 15, 2012)

another vote for autohotkey. Its the simplest option I can think of .


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 15, 2012)

try this Download ReConnect 1.5 Free - ReConnect is a free utility that will automatically reconnect an internet connection when it disconnect - Softpedia


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> there is a software that i used some time ago which has the ability to execute certain tasks including running executable file types when a certain condition is satisfied.in my case it was 2-8AM bsnl free time downloading & issue was related to loose telephone wire outside room which cause disconnection even with a slight movement(wind etc).i was dl some big files & to prevent this i set software to play a music file as soon as network usage drops below 70% of 2mbps with 60 sec countdown so effectively it works like a alarm whenever connection was dropped & network usage drops to zero since downloading stopped.you may set it to run an exe/bat file to reconnect your connection instead of playing audio file or you can use audio file to act like an alarm to notify you of disconnection.
> *www.bitdreamers.com/products/timecomx



it shows 0% network usage in activity monitor :S  even when i am downloading something



Nerevarine said:


> Use an AHK script.. although you will have to make it yourself.. I can help if you want..
> But still, look for alternatives and use it for last resort..



i have no idea about scripting/programming 



sumonpathak said:


> try this Download ReConnect 1.5 Free - ReConnect is a free utility that will automatically reconnect an internet connection when it disconnect - Softpedia



already tried that. it shows invalid username/password


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2012)

i had subscribed to this article long back, and still get updates from it, but now don't read it anymore, as never used it. see if this helps:

Auto-connect Download scheduler « PC-Gyaan


----------



## baiju (Dec 17, 2012)

In the dial-up connection properties > option > Select 'Redial if line is dropped'. Put the 'redial attempts' to 99 which is the maximum and 'time between redial attempts' to 1 minute. This worked for my bsnl broadband connection. I wrote a vb program to redial the connection but didn't complete it as the above settings worked.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2012)

^^@op,try this & if it doesn't work then post here & i will suggest another solution similar to timecomx but most likely to work on your connection(timecomx only monitors pc lan & not dial connections like those in case of usb modems/mobile phones).


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 18, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> i had subscribed to this article long back, and still get updates from it, but now don't read it anymore, as never used it. see if this helps:
> 
> Auto-connect Download scheduler « PC-Gyaan



its something like task scheduler, it doesn't connects as soon as line is dropped 



baiju said:


> In the dial-up connection properties > option > Select 'Redial if line is dropped'. Put the 'redial attempts' to 99 which is the maximum and 'time between redial attempts' to 1 minute. This worked for my bsnl broadband connection. I wrote a vb program to redial the connection but didn't complete it as the above settings worked.



tried that, it shows error 691: username/password is not recognized


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2012)

PM me when you are ready and I will help with your AHK script


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2012)

> tried that, it shows error 691: username/password is not recognized


this error is pretty straight forward & if you are getting this error despite entering correct info/setting then this is a network error & in that case nothing will help.also for this to work you must select "save username/password" option when the window for dialer comes up after double-clicking the shortcut.


----------



## baiju (Dec 18, 2012)

Use the option to remember username and password in the dialer. It should work. If not go for autohotkey script as suggested by others.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 20, 2012)

created a new dial up connection and it did the trick. thanks guys 



Nerevarine said:


> PM me when you are ready and I will help with your AHK script


thx for offering help   problem solved


whitestar_999 said:


> this error is pretty straight forward & if you are getting this error despite entering correct info/setting then this is a network error & in that case nothing will help.also for this to work you must select "save username/password" option when the window for dialer comes up after double-clicking the shortcut.


thx


baiju said:


> Use the option to remember username and password in the dialer. It should work. If not go for autohotkey script as suggested by others.



thx XD


----------



## smashtech5840 (Sep 5, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> created a new dial up connection and it did the trick. thanks guys
> 
> 
> thx for offering help   problem solved
> ...



im a new user of bsnl evdo so can u tell me hw u resolved the disconnect issue .


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 5, 2014)

smashtech5840 said:


> im a new user of bsnl evdo so can u tell me hw u resolved the disconnect issue .


create a dialup connection, enter your username and password, select your evdo modem. Open properties of your newly created dialup connection, go to options tab and select 'redial attempts' to 99, idle time before hanging up to 'never'

if you want it to connect automatically when you start your pc

press start button (windows 7), type 'internet settings', open internet settings and go to 'connection' tab. select your dialup connection you created before and select 'dial whenever network connection is not present'.


----------

